# Gnral Dveloppement > ALM > Modlisation > Schma > [MLD] Dfinition du modle logique des donnes

## regisyves

J'ai trouv une dfinition du MLD que  je trouve trop lourde  comprendre.Pouvez vous m'aider . SI vous avez d'autres  dfintions plus simples, elles seront les bienvenues . Voici la dfintion 
*Le Modle Logique de Donnes (MLD) est la modlisation logique des donnes qui tient compte du niveau organisationnel des donnes. Il sagit dune vue logique en terme dorganisation de donnes ncessaire  un traitement.
*

----------


## CinePhil

Moi je dirais que le modle logique de donnes dcoule du modle conceptuel de donnes :
- Les entits deviennent des tables
- Les relations (0,n - 0,n) deviennent des tables
- On ajoute les cls trangres dans les tables

En symbolique, il y a des flches entre les tables au lieu des patates entre les entits du MCD.

Ca se rapproche du modle entit/relation qu'on trouve par exemple dans MySQL Workbench.

----------


## figarojuju

Coucou,
moi, je vois les choses comme cela :
le MCD te donne un aperu de l'organisation de ton systme (mais trs loin du traitement informatis)et quand tu passes au MLD, tu commences  organiser les tables qui elles vont permettre le traitement des donne par l'ordinateurBonne journe

----------

